# Dodge..RIP



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 2, 2009)

Many of you all recall Dodge, I got him from Mrs. PBJ about a year ago.



Dodge was rehomed, which wasn't my original plan.. but the circumstances fit..

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39124&forum_id=1

Last night I was talking with Lisa, Jarred and Miranda's mom, and I said, out of the blue.."Dodge is dead isnt he"

"Hunny... yes.. a month or so now..*

*Why didn't you tell me?*

"Cause he passed a couple days after your cousin died, then right when you stopped being an wreck over Jason and I was gonna tell you, your dog electrocuted himself, and I couldn't bring myself to tell you, we just found him by his bowl,he looked peaceful, he looked like he had a soft death"

So..Miranda came over, and we had huge tears together over the special little lop who helped her heal over losing her little brother.

She's ok.. she's made her peace with it.. she says he's with Jarred.

Now I am all BooHooey writing about it.

So, I don't know how old he was..but here is some pics of the lil fuzzball..


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 2, 2009)

Dodge was so adorable. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky-free, little guy!:rainbow:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2009)

He was only about a year old when I gave him to you. 

He was a throw away easter bun from the people I got him from. 

I Got you out and zin spoiled you rotten. Then found you a great home. 

Binky Free dodge. You will be missed by so many.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 2, 2009)

He was such a gorgeous boy. I'm glad his death didn't seem too painful for him. RIP sweetie


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He had people who loved him and cared for him, and he loved them right back by helping Miranda deal with her grief. What an adorable bunny he was. Binky free, Dodge.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 2, 2009)

we are so sorry for the loss of Dodge. He was a very cute and unique looking bunny. We love all our bunnies, so, it's hard for us to understand how people can just get rid of them after Easter---remind everyone, "make mine chocolate". Binky free little boy. L&N


----------



## anneq (Apr 2, 2009)

Binky free Dodge...what a special little bun

Let those tears flow darling, the world would be a darned colder place if we couldn't shed honest tears of grief over losing our dear bunny friends.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 2, 2009)

Binky free Dodge - I am sure you were well loved.


----------



## JimD (Apr 3, 2009)

.. binky free little guy


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. I remember when he and Miranda 'found' each other, and it seemed like a perfect match!

God Bless, you special little man!

Jan


----------



## KookieKing (Apr 7, 2009)

He has so crazy hair on the top of this head and very beautiful colors. I'm very sorry for your loss though.


----------

